
Show HN: “Who is hiring?” Map - xando
http://whoishiring.it/#!/search/Europe/38.7091659023888/-23.356950200000014/2
======
JDiculous
This is awesome. Seriously. I never go through the regular "Who is Hiring?"
thread because I don't have time to comb through a humongous list of
unfiltered text posts, 90% of which aren't relevant to me. There have been
other attempts to format the thing, but this is the best I've seen so far.

One minor bug: I'm seeing a listing titled "\---" that starts with "I am a
Junior Front End Developer. I eventually want to go into...". Seems to have
picked up a comment by accident and interpreted it as a job posting.

~~~
delecti
It's easy enough to just Ctrl+f for your location name, my biggest complaint
is all the entries that don't say what their company does.

It's all well and good that you're in my city and I'm familiar with the tools
you use, but if you can't be arsed to include a single sentence description of
why your company exists, I'm much less likely to care. Bonus points if your
description isn't buzzword laden nonsense.

~~~
christop
Descriptions would be great, but without regex support and a list of every
town in your area, Ctrl+F doesn't really help.

A map is a much nicer alternative to trying "San Francisco", "Bay Area", "SF",
"Oakland", "Berkeley", "Silicon Valley", "Palo Alto", "Menlo Park" etc..

~~~
delecti
Ah, I imagine that problem is worse for that area. "Seattle" is pretty much
just "Seattle".

~~~
Symbiote
It's not just there. I was searching for London, Reading, Cambridge, Guildford
etc, then also for any major city in western Europe.

United Kingdom, England, Britain...

The map is loads better :-)

~~~
ownagefool
I happen to live in Guildford. Are you local?

------
meritt
This is pretty cool. I'd advise not changing the URL with every map movement
and instead let the user generate a linkable URL upon demand. This created
quite the enormous history list after only using a few minutes.

~~~
xando
To be honest this didn't cross my mind. But true, I should do something about
it.

~~~
bhousel
You can keep your urls sharable and avoid breaking the back button by storing
the map state in the url hash.

something like: `location.hash = '#map/' \+ mapLat + '/' \+ mapLng + '/'\+
mapZoom;`

Here's an example of one I made for a client recently.
[http://www.btforasthma.com/find-a-
clinic?ctry=US&state=NY&lo...](http://www.btforasthma.com/find-a-
clinic?ctry=US&state=NY&loc=10001#map/40.78079/-73.97894/40.72332/-73.94897/10)

Incidentally, if anyone is looking to hire a consultant with mapping
experience, hit me up.

~~~
evan_
That still creates a history state, so if you make 10 map moves, you have to
click "back" 11 times to get back to the previous page.

replaceState() works a lot better:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Guide/API/DOM/M...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Guide/API/DOM/Manipulating_the_browser_history#The_replaceState\(\)_method)

------
Saus
Fusionbox (Denver Colorado) is displayed in a Dutch Themepark. On top of the
rollercoaster 'The Python', because their location is 'Python'.

[http://whoishiring.it/#!/search/Europe/51.6468119/5.05352849...](http://whoishiring.it/#!/search/Europe/51.6468119/5.05352849999997/15)
[http://rcdb.com/897.htm](http://rcdb.com/897.htm)

~~~
xando
Thanks for this. I will fix it.

This may happen. I was trying hard to get the all the locations right,
although number of formats used may confused things.

Although here Python was recognised as Location, and came before the real
Location.

~~~
lake99
The one for Scribd is wrong too.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816112)
is identified as a job in Berlin.

I think the mods should enforce some address formats to make things more
convenient for tools such as yours.

~~~
j_jochem
If you zoom in, it is actually placed in Frankfurt an der Oder. I'm not sure
how they got THAT idea.

~~~
lorenzhs
If you zoom in further, it is actually placed Slubice, Poland, just across the
border from Frankfurt an der Oder ;) Still no idea how it got there, though.

------
pyre
Bug Report #1:

1\. Scroll to the bottom of the list on the right.

2\. Click to expand the final item in the list.

3\. There is no visual cue that you can now scroll down further to see the
expansion. The first item in the list that I click on was the final list item,
and I thought that nothing had happened (Note: This could just be an issue
with OSX's hidden scrollbars. I can't see if you've disabled it on all
platforms, but lots of devs are on OSX).

{edit} I guess I should mention my suggestion. If you're already scrolled to
the bottom of the scroll area, and then you take an action that expands the
scroll area further down, your position in the scroll area should move to the
"new" bottom. There are obviously caveats to this though (e.g. if scrolling to
the new bottom would scroll your old position off-screen, this may be
disorienting to the user depending on the content and other visual cues).
{/edit}

Bug Report #2:

I tried to click the "mail@whoishiring.it" at the bottom (as it's a clickable
link), and was taken to a CloudFlare page about how it's hiding the email
address for "protection." The issue here is that the link text itself is the
email address, so nothing is really hidden (except maybe from poorly written
bots crawling the web).

NOTE: This is _not_ meant to be negative or down on your work. It's really
great, I just like to take the time for some constructive criticism when there
the authors' attention is on the threads (and it's not a e.g. Github project
-- that I can see -- so I can't really just open an issue in the bug tracker).

~~~
xando
Thanks for the feedback

ad 1. Yes, I think you right about the this being a bit confusing. Although
I'm not sure if scrolling to bottom, would be ideal as well. Although I will
try to test your suggestion. Maybe will feel right.

ad. 2. Fixed. This was default for CloudFare (they are awesome)

ad. NOTE. No worries, all the feedback here was great and supper useful.

~~~
bwaxxlo
Maybe have it as an accordion.

------
weavie
This pretty much sums up the state of the UK job market :
[https://imgur.com/qLzxV7U](https://imgur.com/qLzxV7U)

~~~
logicallee
it's not just quantity, either. In the UK developers make like £25k (which is
$39K). I'm not even joking -

[http://www.payscale.com/research/UK/Job=Front_End_Developer_...](http://www.payscale.com/research/UK/Job=Front_End_Developer_%2f_Engineer/Salary/2b122b63/PHP)

That's £25k for someone with both front-end and PHP back-end skills. Less than
10% of these jobs reach $54K - according to that, if you're earning $54K in
the UK you're in the top 10% of developers.

That £25k median isn't all that much more valuable than, I don't know, a
secretary, the median of whom earns £19k (i.e. only 20% less) and normally
requires no skills other than the ability to type and be organized.
[http://www.payscale.com/research/UK/Job=Secretary/Salary](http://www.payscale.com/research/UK/Job=Secretary/Salary)

whereas a front-end engineer with php _literally_ programmed Facebook (talking
about Zuck), or can program the next one. It's kind of sad, really.

~~~
sz4kerto
And programmers in the City make >100k. Not all of them, of course, but many.
And 80k is average.

~~~
nkassis
That still seems low given the cost of living in London + comparing to finance
devs in the US in similar markets.

~~~
GordyMD
I imagine he's talking in £ not $.

~~~
nkassis
I guess I had my conversion rate a bit wrong, 80,000 is about 124891.20
according to google. That seems about on par from my anecdotal evidence.

~~~
Symbiote
When I told my mum my salary she dropped the phone. It's roughly double what
she was earning at the end of her career as a senior subject teacher, and more
than what the headteacher at her large school earned.

In don't work in the City, but they also get bonuses (in return for long
hours?). They also get 25-28 days holiday, as is standard, unlimited sick
leave etc, which should be taken into account when comparing with the States.

[http://www.nasuwt.org.uk/consum/groups/public/@salariespensi...](http://www.nasuwt.org.uk/consum/groups/public/@salariespensionsconditions/documents/nas_download/nasuwt_012875.pdf)

------
c0nfused
So, apparently there are a good number of tech jobs in Java Virginia, USA

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java,_Virginia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java,_Virginia)

I suspect those might not actually be there.

~~~
cphuntington97
the small town of Alabama, NY also representing

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812941)

"Decatur, AL / NYC"

~~~
Yhippa
With the sheer volume of posts in WiH it's serious work to Ctrl+F your way
through each post and find something based on your criteria. Wish there was a
way to normalize that data somehow.

------
leroy_masochist
This is an awesome tool.

I wonder if whoishiring would consider asking future job posters to format
jobs specifically -- maybe JSONify the key details -- so it's easier for tools
like this map to scrape.

~~~
xando
There is a note here
[http://whoishiring.it/#!/add/](http://whoishiring.it/#!/add/) about suggested
format.

Although "Who is hiring?" has its own tradition and flexibility. So formant
shouldn't be enforced be some tool that maps job posts :)

------
mike-cardwell
The job-description text on the right hand side isn't wrapping for me, meaning
I can't read most of it unless I double click to select all and then
copy/paste it into a text editor.

I'm using Firefox 39 on Debian.

EDIT: If I change your "white-space: pre" to "pre-wrap" or "pre-line" that
fixes it.

~~~
mcguire
Same, with Firefox 38 on a recent Ubuntu. The same fix works.

------
xando
Thanks for the feedback so far.

It looks like the biggest issue is guessing locations. I have few ideas how to
improve it, although fixing it may be hard. Number of possible formats is
huge, and event then the same format could be two different things eg.
multiple locations (London, Berlin) vs location with state (San Francisco, CA)

I was trying fix most of the places posted in comments here.

For those asking how I map locations. I'm using text tagging with named entity
recognition approach.

------
adaml_623
Can you allow users to submit location corrections please. You've got a job
that's in Canberra smack in the middle of Australia.

~~~
xando
Ok It looks like this is the biggest issue, I mean guessing locations. This
might be hard, I'm using named entity recognition approach, although even with
this is not that perfect. Also Is really common to put more than one location,
in different formants.

I'm planning to add UI widged to flag post as misplaced.

Here the first location appears as Australia and isn't followed by any city,
also the next entity is not location. So we are done. Australia is the
location.

Said that I will fix the job position manually.

~~~
dmckeon
First, nice work - this is the kind of user interface and lookup tool that
could serve as an great example.

Next, great job of taking the comments constructively.

Last, lest anyone think that the next Silicon Valley is on the King River east
of Fresno, I think that cluster of 8 is centered in the location "California".

~~~
xando
Thanks. Finding locations is not perfect, I'm aware.

I will try to come up with something more accurate before next "Who is
hiring?"

------
SQL2219
Grid Versions

[http://www.jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=936&t=Software%20...](http://www.jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=936&t=Software%20Engineer&qt=6/29/2015%208:51:25%20PM)

[http://www.jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=938&t=python&qt=6...](http://www.jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=938&t=python&qt=6/29/2015%209:01:46%20PM)

[http://www.jobdensity.com/techsector.aspx](http://www.jobdensity.com/techsector.aspx)

~~~
boaconstructor
Thanks for that link! It's interesting to check it against my site's jobs-per-
location data:
[http://techjobs.me/stats/city_stats](http://techjobs.me/stats/city_stats)

At a glance, there doesn't seem to be that much of a correlation in the
respective sites' data sets, but that's probably partially explained by the
fact that we filter out all recruiters and certain large companies,
outsourcers, and consultants (which gives the startups a heavier weight in
influencing the rankings).

------
brianzelip
Your post job page[0] states whoishiring posts every first day of the month.
However the post actually happens every _first weekday_ of the month. [1]

[0][http://whoishiring.it/#!/add/](http://whoishiring.it/#!/add/)
[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

~~~
xando
Noted. I will fix it.

------
michaelmior
Ha! There's a small town in southern Ontario called Ajax and it seems to have
placed a job there with AJAX in the description. This is a reasonable error
though I think. Very cool overall :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816153)

~~~
johnymontana
Also, there are four jobs with the text "Amazon" in the listing being shown on
the map in Amazon, Montana...

~~~
jnotarstefano
And a Scala job has been placed in a town called Scala in Italy, not far from
Naples.

------
gomezjdaniel
Just let zoom with double click in the map and you'll make it

------
tudorw
Wow, only 5 out of the 50 jobs in London are offered remotely, I thought the
Internet was meant to change things!

~~~
nkassis
I think the debate is still open on the benefits and drawbacks of remote jobs.
It's going to take a long time to change the culture.

------
BinaryIdiot
Pretty neat! Along with the better location accuracy / being able to modify
them that people are suggesting it would be nice to improve the combination
circles so that they're over their respective areas. For instance if I zoom in
at just the right distance over Washington D.C. it'll show a circle above the
city with a number in it and you can clearly see Baltimore as well but
Baltimore has no circles until you zoom one more level at which point it then
separates the circles.

Example: [http://imgur.com/a/A3Xtq](http://imgur.com/a/A3Xtq)

Also being able to double click on the map to zoom would be nice!

~~~
xando
Thanks for the feedback.

The fist issues sums as the clustering algorithm, which currently is not
prefect. Current clustering works on a grid. So it's possible to have two
close dots not being clustered, because are leaving in the different cells of
the map grid. Although I have alternative one which will try soon.

Map zoom shouldn't be a problem.

------
joeax
THANK YOU for being able to search for remote jobs. That is awesome!

Now some feedback - browsing the map/zooming in bloats out my back stack. A
couple back clicks is ok, but it took 20+ just to get back to where I was.

------
programmermap
Saw this and had to sign up to post this comment:

I'm basically building this the other way round by listing programmers
worldwide. Currently, you can view the top 15 programmers of specific cities
along with projects and language statistics, but I plan on adding a worldmap
for the most influential programmers worldwide. To see a city, you can check
San Francisco for example [http://programmermap.com/area/san-francisco-ca-
usa/](http://programmermap.com/area/san-francisco-ca-usa/)

------
blackjack48
Really awesome tool - I'm not sure how (or if) it handles multiple locations,
but the listing for TrueCar gets plotted at "Santa Monica Way, SF" rather than
Santa Monica _and_ SF.

~~~
xando
Thanks.

I doesn't, I don't think I know how to handle them right now. The number of
possible formats for locations that people use is already huge. Trying to
figure how to split them may be hard to solve.

------
perspectivezoom
Nice job. You may want to take a look at [https://github.com/gaganpreet/hn-
hiring-mapped/](https://github.com/gaganpreet/hn-hiring-mapped/), who wrote a
python script to extract location info from who's hiring posts. (Demo at
[http://gaganpreet.github.io/hn-hiring-
mapped/src/web/](http://gaganpreet.github.io/hn-hiring-mapped/src/web/))

~~~
xando
I'm aware of its existence. Even asked a question about license. No response
yet.

As for location algorithm. It looks less robust than what I'm using right now.
Although I might be wrong. Haven't tested since can't use it.

~~~
gsa
Author of the Python script here. Sorry I didn't get around to adding a
license sooner. I just added one.

------
navan
You beat me to it. I was working on this and downloaded all the items using
firebase API. Great job. How did you parse the location? I thought that would
be the hardest part.

~~~
xando
I think you are right. It's pretty hard. I'm using NER approach
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named-
entity_recognition](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named-entity_recognition)

There is a room for improvements.

------
dkris
I would love it if you can add a "Reset" function which would zoom out the map
to default state. After digging in deep enough its a pain to get back to zero
state.

------
rmason
You've got a few problems with map placement. A firm in Grand Rapids and
another in Traverse City are both listed in the Michigan woods between the two
cities.

------
rodolphoarruda
That's why I want to move away from Latin America...

About the tool itself. Great work! It really helps saving us time when looking
for opps within a certain region.

~~~
chilicuil
It's not only LA, everything but USA, UK and a couple of other Europe
countries is empty, I think that's because the kind of start-up mentality fits
better in those areas, there are plenty of opportunities in other parts of the
world, not to mention that many of job offers listed here allow remote
applicants =). This is a better HN job listing though.

------
kremdela
This is great. I've posted about this before, but my biggest pet peeve with
/jobs is a lack of location in the title. Presently there are 18 jobs posted
there, only 1 (GoCardless - London) mentions a location in the title.

I live in NY and the difference in an office in Brooklyn / Midtown would be
the difference in me applying to the job. I imagine East Bay vs. Palo Alto is
a similar story.

~~~
arclyte
I'm in the South Bronx and looking to move northward, so anything that's in
Brooklyn is a no-go for me - it'd be quicker for me to get to some places in
New Jersey. So I definitely feel ya on this one. I think rent is cheaper and a
lot of devs are living in Brooklyn these days, so I'm seeing more dev shops
opening up down that way, so location is a big deal even when you're in a big
metro - emphasis on _big_. Getting from one end of NYC to the other can cost
you 2+ hours (each way) depending on trains and whatnot, so it's no little
quibble.

------
jayrparro
I've tried it and the work location on the map seems incorrect.

I'm looking at a specific location, eg: Philippines, but the work location
that's been pin in the map are from the US.

Pls. see attach link:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12912452/map_hiring.jpg](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12912452/map_hiring.jpg)

~~~
xando
thanks for the report. Location extraction algorithm is not perfect. Will try
to make it better over time.

------
ZainRiz
Where is this data sourced from? Are you pulling it from somewhere or does it
need to be manually entered by recruiters?

~~~
xando
This website "Who is hiring?" series.

------
NnamdiJr
This is great. It's crazy how huge the Who is Hiring thread has become since
it began on HN. Browsing it has gone from a quick scan through to a time
consuming process, even using Ctrl + F and other shortcuts.

I've been looking forward to a tool that would make going through the posts
easier, so very happy to see this!

------
wsvincent
[http://whoishiring.it/#!/search/Europe/42.6931351/-73.372054...](http://whoishiring.it/#!/search/Europe/42.6931351/-73.37205489999997/9)

Berlin, NY is being shown here. Text from post is "Berlin, NYC,..."

Cool visualization.

------
ingenieros
Unite (Los Angeles, CA) shows up in Oaxaca.
[http://whoishiring.it/#!/search/Europe/17.116676976573096/-9...](http://whoishiring.it/#!/search/Europe/17.116676976573096/-96.75052172142637/15)

------
gibrown
Nice.

I think there is some bugginess in looking at remote jobs:

\- In the "Europe" search with remote set to "yes" I see my posting for
"Automattic"

\- Change the location to "Boston" and it is not there (and neither are any
other remote jobs.

\- Also, shouldn't remote be defaulted to 'yes' :)

------
kendallpark
Great tool. Location is one of the biggest factors for most devs as they
decide where to apply.

------
nshirahatti
This is a great presentation tool of YC jobs. I really like how the text
search is based on mapview. Would be nice to have the jobs distributed by zip
code. SFO and London seem very clustered. Great work.

------
Imagenuity
It gets Vancouver, BC and Vancouver, WA mixed up. It should assume Vancouver
means BC. Otherwise, nicely done! Have you thought about how to do
REMOTE/location independent jobs? And for freelancers?

------
kirchhoff
This breaks the back button.

~~~
zenonu
Broken on Version 43.0.2357.130 m of Chrome.

------
Nate75Sanders
I'm curious as to how you're placing these. 21 jobs in downtown Seattle, but 2
specifically in Ballard (neighborhood), but I didn't see mention of Ballard in
their job posts.

------
sliverstorm
I'm floored by the wide geographic range of listings. Sure, the gross majority
are in SF, NY, & London (all English-speaking cities to boot!) but Zurich?
Belgrade? Maui? Wow.

~~~
mooreds
Yes, it is quite the variation. I know I have recommended posting on this
thread to anyone looking for tech talent. I haven't seen a demographic survey
of the HN population, but from my anecdotal experience it is far wider than
the SF/NYC tech scene.

The Maui opportunity is, unfortunately, just an unpaid internship (they are
upfront about it in the listing at least). I wonder what kind of uptake they
got...

------
pcote
What interests me the most is how some states seem to almost repel the kinds
of startups that would post on HN. The northern midwest looks particularly bad
on this map.

------
apassenger
First of all awesome work.

However it seems the keyword 'C++' doesn't work in the "Text search feature",
it seems the '+' is stripped from the keyword.

~~~
xando
Noted. Will try to address it before next "Who is hiring?" post.

------
python490
Now for a site to help college grads to see who is hiring.

------
dmak
This is great. I noticed a lot more exposure based on the emails coming in.
Also awesome to see other companies in my city who are hiring and on HN as
well.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
It'd be cool if it'd show a precision circle (a la Apple Maps) rather than
make it look like 49 London companies are in exactly the same spot.

------
dfrey
I didn't look through the listings in that much detail, but I did notice that
the one listing in Canada is on the wrong place on the map.

~~~
xando
I'm working on the new alg. to extract location. Next "Who is hiring?" should
be way more precise.

------
jayzalowitz
I built something like this a while back at setonia.com, solved a lot of your
problems you are seeing, lmk if i can help somehow.

------
pjmlp
As Portuguese I wonder why Novoda was placed on the country if they are listed
as LONDON/LIVERPOOL/BERLIN company.

------
nmrm2
I was really confused about the middle-of-nowhere-Kansas tech hub until I
realized it's just the middle of the US.

------
27182818284
Thanks for doing this!

I really enjoy the _locations_ listed in the HN threads, so this is perfect
for me!

------
bliti
Great job! I specifically enjoy the ability to filter by "Remote". What did
you use to build this?

~~~
xando
Angular JS for the UI, Python for the tools, Elasticsearch for the search.

------
chuckcode
The difference between SF Bay Area and Los Angeles is pretty striking with 241
vs 5 listings.

------
sush1612
This is awesome!!! The idea of plotting this information on maps is too good.

------
tbomb
Great work! This will be helpful to me and I'm sure a lot of others.

------
pla3rhat3r
LOVE this. So cool. Nice and simple. The way shit's supposed to be.

------
afandian
Call me a nitpicker, but this the URL looks like an Italian jobs site.

------
vinceyuan
Excellent work! Why are there so many startups in San Francisco?

------
fierycatnet
Is this open source? On Github or anything like that?

------
adamzerner
Classic "why didn't I think of that"

------
qtrain
Is the source available for this awweessommme app?

------
markovbling
Sad to see Africa so empty!

Great job! :)

------
dacracot
Zillow meets Indeed.

------
zuzuleinen
Great job! Thanks :)

------
smortaz
thanks for doing this. much easier to digest.

------
navs
No New Zealand :(

------
garyjob
Pretty cool!

------
raiders
hello!

